# 2 chicago cycle supply Lasalle Prewar postwar brass badges



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 26, 2021)

You get 2 Lasalle schwinn badges 
5.00 to ship
Pp
M.O.
Personal check
Cashier's check
Accepted


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 26, 2021)

i'll start it off at $10


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 26, 2021)

No deal


----------



## Mark B (Dec 26, 2021)

50


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 26, 2021)

No deal


----------

